

Show HN: Self hosted kanban-like project / task management web app - GETah
https://www.iferapp.com

======
rcarmo
Site says 2013 in some places. No links to source, doesn't seem self-hostable
at all.

~~~
russellbeattie
Following the submitter's comments on another thread, apparently they're going
to offer a self-hosted option "soon". We'll see.

~~~
GETah
You are absolutely correct. iferapp.com is the free cloud based application -
the self hosted version will come soon :) I just wanted to post it here and
see if this is a good idea at all.

~~~
mdaniel
Then it's not "Show HN"; it's "Ask HN".

Besides, if you are thinking of opening it up for self hosting, what does it
matter if the sample size of HN readers who seen your headline and click on it
think it is a "good idea" or not?

